# Anyone with Low vitamin D prior to surgery



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I went to my Endo last week and I was told I have to get my thyroid removed. I was diagnosed with hashi's and a multinodular goiter in 2010 and have been getting scans and biopsy's since diagnosed. Last year I found out I have extremely low vitamin D and have been on prescription D2 50,000 IU once a week since October 2012. My levels have not gotten any better. I am scared about surgery since my levels are already low and I know that after a total thyroidectomy the calcium and vitamin D levels seem to get lower. Has anyone had low vitamin D levels before surgery?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How often are you tested and when was the last test?

Have you seen your actual D labs? Can you plz post them along with ranges.

Have they considered changing you to D3?

I would not postpone surgery for low D, but realize some post TT fatigue could be related to the low D.

Do you have any recent thyroid labs you could post?


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

My last lab for vitamin D was 5/22/13: VIT D 25-HYDROXY value:27.59 ng/mL range:30.00-100.00 ng/mL Low

Also I have thalessmia minor last full blood panel was 12/26/12, I only listed the ones that were red flagged :
Name value range
HCT 35.8% 37.0-47.0%
HGB 11.6g/dL 12.0-16.0g/dL
MCH 25.7PG 27.0-31.0PG
MCV 79.6fL 84.0-99.00fL
RDW 15.6% 11.5-14.5%


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

My primary has not considered changing me to D3. Here is my lasted thyroid labs and ultrasound report

My last TSH bloodwork 9/4/13:
TSH 1.180 range:0.450-4.500
TPO <5 range: 0-34

My last ultrasound report 9/4/13:
Clinical Indication: multinodular goiter
comparison ultrasound: 6/14/2012. Nuclear thyroid scan report 9/9/2010
Findings: Right and left lobes of the thyroid gland measure 7.0x2.5x3.2cm and 7.2x2.4x3.6cm respectively. The isthmus measures 6mm in thickness. Numerous nodules are again demonstrated on both lobes of the thyroid gland. The largest in the right lobe measures 2.8x3.0x3.1cm which previously measured 2.0x2.2x2.8cm. This nodule was observed to be a cold nodule on the prior nuclear medicine thyroid scan. The largest nodule in the left lobe measures 1.6x1.9x2.1cm, seen inferiorly. This previously measured 1.2x1.4.x1.4cm.

Impression: 
Thyromegaly with multiple bilateral thyroid nodules. The largest nodule in each lobe has increased in size from prior examination on 6/14/2012. The largest nodule in the right lobe was observed to be a cold nodule on the prior nuclear medicine thyroid scan. Recommend either a repeat nuclear medicine thyroid scan given the multiplicity of these nodules or fine needle aspiration of the largest right lobe thyroid nodule.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I had low D prior to TT, it sat at 13 (range 30-100) for months. It inched up to 15 and finally I'm at 34..I am still taking the 50,000 D since before surgery in April. One of these days it's going to be where it needs to be!


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks for your response, I was worried that it could hinder surgery. I have one more day until my consult with the ENT Dr.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would ask to try D-3 since the D-2 isn't working.


----------



## onbrake (Jul 31, 2013)

I have had low Vitamin D for years. It was 6 a few years back, then went up to 13, then back down to 7. I had my thryoid removed September 10, 2013 with a Vitamin D level of 13 and everything went fine. I'm still on 50,000 IU twice a week until my levels go up to normal. My parathyroids functioned perfectly immediately after surgery and are still fine.


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a appt with the ENT and she said that she was not too concerned but she will def have to keep an eye out for it when I have my surgery in 2 mths for TT


----------

